# Ground blinds.....



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Look at the Escape Deluxe, huge interior space and tall enough to stand up in, fairly cheap too, not a perfect blind but pretty nice.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Rivers Edge (Yukon Tracks) Enforcer hub blind... I got it from orcheln Farm and home for $140 and I'm 6'2" and I can stand up and shoot from it.. it has the blackout interior and shoot thru mesh..absoulutly great blind...last year one of the hunting magizines did a little write up about ground blinds and it was in thier...but i can't remember which magizine it was sorry...but hope some of this info helps.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Primos Vision.....it's basically the same thing as the double bull blinds but half the price. I got mine on sale for 130 from bass pro and it works great. You can shoot right thru the mesh with no problem at all. Also, plenty of space to have even two guys in it while bow hunting. I hunt out of it and one of my buddies videos me quite often and we have plenty of room.


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

I also purchased the Primos Vision last year..... and it works nice. Roomy, ok to set up and very easy to take down.


----------



## Cajun_Ag (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll 3rd the Primos Vision. I hunted out of it one year until it was stolen from my truck. It had good heavy material, but I wish it had a duller finish. The windows were magnetic(small 3/8" disks) and each pannel was independent of the others which is a HUGE plus to limit light into the blind. The windows were too tall in my opinion because I shoot sitting and would like to have closed off the top half of the window to limit light but they are sewn to the blind on the bottom. So you can close the bottom half but not the other way around. If you shoot standing its perfect. The pack also has pockets for gear and a bow holder that fit a folding camp chair perfect.


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

I just bought the Intimidator blind and It is real nice! I have never seen one that you can stand in. Maybe a shower tent!!!


----------



## buck51 (Jun 11, 2007)

*groundblind*

just got a primos groundmax deluxe 77 by 75 sets uo easy and ican standup and shoot seems to be a nice blind pro bass did have them on sale 139.00 including shipping dont think you could go wrong for the price


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

uncleted327 said:


> Look at the Escape Deluxe, huge interior space and tall enough to stand up in, fairly cheap too, not a perfect blind but pretty nice.


We picked up 2 of these last weekend and they do have a bunch of room. 
We put one in and kind of brushed it in and in the location we put it in it is pretty hard to see it even with the windows open if you are not looking for it. They seem like pretty nice blinds for the moeny.


----------



## LTCracc (May 13, 2009)

*blind*

Double Bull


----------



## uncle charlie (Dec 5, 2008)

*Tried a bunch of them*

Eastman, API, Ground Max (std and deluxe), primos vison and my dollars will be spent on Double Bulls from now on. 
they are twice as much, but they are made with better material and have better features.
Get in you blind during the sunlight and you can see light coming in both through the material and hte seams.
Get a big blind no matter what you buy so you have room to draw and adjust you seating to make the shot.
Also as important is the seat. Forget what ever is on the market I have tried about everything, I finally built my own.
Bouoght a plastic boat seat (one that hinges), swivel base, and a 14" step stool (metal one at WalMart). drilled some holes and cut off the handles, mounted the swivel. Result comfortable, easy to turn, weight isn't too bad and all for about $40.00..not much if you sit for long periods of time.


----------



## Sittingbow (Nov 20, 2008)

*Standing Room*

I just got an Dominator (similar to the intemidator)- I am 6'3 and can stand comfortably.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

Rhino Blinds are the best bang for the buck


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*agreed*



LTCracc said:


> Double Bull


agreed. there great. have lots of room. easy set up. quiet. cant stand up in though but then again i never seen one that you could but whatever double bulls are great


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

DartonHunter101 said:


> Rhino Blinds are the best bang for the buck


I agree. (please see mine in the classifieds) Shameless plug, sorry. :embara:


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mattyv97 said:


> agreed. there great. have lots of room. easy set up. quiet. cant stand up in though but then again i never seen one that you could but whatever double bulls are great


My father and I use the Primos Ground Max 2 man blind and works great, I had 2 buttons standing less than 20 yards away and they could not see us at all, they stayed for about 15 minutes eating what I had put out there and finally walked away. Believe we were making noise and moving around, no sight in at all. About half the price of the Double Bull which makes them that much better.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

One of the main things that I decided I like on the DB over the other blinds we have are the big zippers to get in and out of the blind. The DBs have a big zipper that is quiet and the other blinds have a smaller zipper that is noisier when getting in and out of it.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry Slippy!:embara:


----------



## Mont_Bowhunter (Jan 15, 2004)

Double bull recurve special


----------



## OasisPlus (Mar 26, 2009)

*Hunting blind*

Yukon Enforcer. On sale this week for $99.00! L&M Fleet Supply.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

You should check out Blind Ambition bale blinds.......No brushing in required and they offer a generous amount of room. Only draw back is that they are not a "pop-up" style blind, but because of this you never have to worry about your blind collapsing in the wind.

You can find more info here about Blind Ambition: http://www.blindambitionbaleblinds.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Rhino XP-1 beats them all:wink:


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

i just picked up the Waddel Ameristep hub on sale for $200 CND(so $30 us LOL) and its quiet, dull , and easy to set up! cant ask for much more than that:darkbeer:


----------

